# Abscess, cyst or tumour?



## Nikole2Ratties (Mar 31, 2020)

TL;DR: lump appeared overnight. Rat is from pet store with undisclosed health history. Lump is hard and does not seem to cause rat pain. No pus or drainage from lump or penis. Still eating, drinking, playing with cage mate. Is this a cyst, a preputial abscess, a regular abscess or a tumour?

I rescued my first little guy from being snake food at a small local pet shop (I know, buy from a breeder not a shop. I wasn’t planning on buying anything except toys when I walked in). I knew he would need a friend and went back to the shop a week later to pick out a baby. Introductions went well and they have been best friends since. They are one month apart in age and approximately 8 or 9 months as of this month. 

Long story short, these boys and I have been through **** and back with a variety of health issues (I truly learned why pet store rats are NOT quality pets). Regardless, these little boys own my soul and I’d do anything for them.

While spending time with my boys this afternoon I picked up Tater Tot and noticed a huge lump close to his penis. I believe in the preputial gland area. In your opinions does this look like an abscess, a cyst or a fast growing tumour?

I just had my boys out yesterday with me and did not notice this lump at all. It seems it appeared almost over night. There is no pus or white/cream coloured gunk coming out of his penis. He is still eating, drinking and playing and seems unbothered by the lump.

I tried lightly squeezing the lump and it feels rather hard, my rat did not seem to be in pain when touching it either. Please let me know your opinions and experiences.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

That could be the starting of a tumor. I'd get that checked out at the vet if I were you


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Please give an update on how he does, I wish I can help.


----------



## Nikole2Ratties (Mar 31, 2020)

Signs are looking like a typical abscess, thank goodness. His cage mate can play very roughly and I’m assuming nipped him! My baby boy still seems to be doing alright but wow people weren’t kidding when they said abscesses stink ! 🤢 Just need this thing to pop and be cleaned out and he should heal up fine  Fingers crossed for my little guy


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm so relived, thank you for updating!


----------



## OliverAndEddison (8 mo ago)

My rat has almost that exact same bump in almost the exact same area. Is possibly fatal?


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

OliverAndEddison said:


> My rat has almost that exact same bump in almost the exact same area. Is possibly fatal?


Hi.
It looks like a preputial gland abscess if your rat is a male. Here's an article about them.







Abscess Figure 5d – Rat Guide







ratguide.com


----------

